# Solved: Connect HP monitor to Dell PC



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi - I currently have a Dell OptiPlex GX270 to which I would like to connect an HP monitor. The monitor has a VGA cable, a DVI cable and an audio cable (and obviously a power cable). The Dell has VGA input, and, as far as I can tell not DVI. Do I need to be able to connect DVI in order to use this monitor? Also, monitor has built-in speakers. I am assuming the audio cable for that would go into the same input that I currently use for my free standing speakers. The monitor has that Bright View Technology which looks quite nice. My system has 512 ram, Intel Pentium 2.4 GHz processor and plenty of hard disk space. Bottom line - is this pc up to the task of this monitor connection? Even though this Dell is sort of old, it still runs fine and I see no need to dump it at this juncture - especially since any new pc's only come with Win7. I like xp. Anyway, any help would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have a HP monitor with integrated speakers. I'm assuming it's a LCD wide-screen model.

Connect the VGA cable and the sound cable and the power cable to the monitor.

Connect the VGA cable to the VGA port of the computer.

Connect the sound cable to the computer port you normally use for your external speakers.

Plug in the power cable, then turn on the monitor.

If you see a "no input signal" and/or "monitor going to sleep" message appear on the screen and then disappear, that's normal.

Turn on the computer.

Once Windows loads and settles down, go into the display settings and adjust the resolution, color palette, and refresh rate - if necessary.

Go to the Windows updates site, then do a custom scan.

If it shows one or more entries in the optional hardware section, look for one that has a file for your monitor.

Download and install it.

Go into the Device Manager, then click the + in Monitors.

Your monitor should be listed there instead of "Default Monitor".

------------------------------------------------------------------

The Dell OptiPlex GX260 supports up to 2048 MB of RAM.

It uses DDR PC2700 or DDR PC3200 modules.

Considering how cheap those modules are, you should seriously consider increasing the RAM amount in that desktop to 1024 MB or 2048 MB.

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=OptiPlex GX260 Series

http://www.memorystock.com/memory/DellOptiPlexGX260.html

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the info. Yes, it is an LCD wide-screen. I haven't purchased it yet - just making sure I can use it. A couple more questions. Even without the added ram, it sounds like the system as is can take on that new monitor. Yes? With regard to the ram, can I install just 1 or do I have to pair them and do I take out the 512 first? Their site shows a "2" next to the price so after re-reading their info, I guess the answer is 2 - that's pretty cheap if so. $49 for 2 (which gives me 2048). Also, my system is 32 bit - sounds like 32 bit is ok for up to 2048 accdg to that website but again just double checking - their answer about that was a little fuzzy to me. Really appreciate all your answers.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

The monitor won't be a problem 

As for the RAM, it is probably better to buy a matched pair of 1Gb sticks and totally remove the existing RAM. The RAM on the Crucial website is $49.99 per stick, so $99.98 for 2Gb (2x 1Gb sticks). You can confirm this by clicking the 'Buy Now' button which takes you to the checkout and will show you the total price.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The 512 MB module that's currently in your computer is a *DDR PC2100* or *DDR PC2700* or *DDR PC3200* module. The label on the module will confirm which speed it is. If you advise what the 7-character "service tag number" is that's on a sticker on the case, I can determine what speed that module is without you having to open the case and remove it.

If buying 2 - 1024 MB(1 GB) modules is too expensvie for you, buy 2 - 512 MB modules instead. Whatever you decide to do, you just need to get more than 512 MB of RAM in that desktop.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The problem you may have with buying a wide-screen monitor instead of a square-screen monitor(which are difficult to find nowadays anyway) is that the computer's display adapter may not have resolutions for displaying in wide-screen. This will result in everything being stretched horizontally.

I ran into that problem last year after installing a new wide-screen monitor for an elderly woman on a desktop that was several years old. The only way to resolve it was to buy and install a video card that supported wide-screen resolutions.

Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties - Hardware - Device Manager, then click the + in Display Adapters. What's listed there?

Right-click an empty space on your screen, then click Properties - Settings - Advanced - Adapter. What's listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

As for the 2 sticks, I guess I should have assumed an @ between the 2 and the $49 on the main page. Didn't think to go to the checkout page. So, yes that is kind of high since I may be letting this pc go in a year or so. For now, however, it's fine. The 2 512's would be fine for me tho. I checked the 2 areas as you suggested and this is what is listed in both: Intel (R) 82865G Graphics Controller. That info you provided is most valuable and in addition to the ram etc.was also wondering - does this 4 yr old pc have the correct display adapter to work with this monitor. Funny you mention elderly - I'm over 70 and love all this computer biz but beyond Photoshop, emails, inet surfing -- don't have a clue about the INNARDS. I must say it does run Photoshop fine in spite of its lack of power. Thanks again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Intel 82865G Graphics Controller* is integrated into the computer's motherboard and isn't an actual video card, so it'll be limited in the number of resolution settings it provides. I personally don't believe it'll provide resolution settings for a wide-screen monitor.

Here is a link to the Intel site that fixes the wide-screen problem with some Intel integrated graphics controllers, but unfortunately the 82865G isn't one of them. 

If you decide to buy a wide-screen monitor and then you discover the display is too stretchy horizontally and there isn't a correct resolution setting available, your only options are to go back to a square-screen monitor or to install a video card.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I guess that just about wraps up that new monitor thought for this pc. I am currently running a wide-screen but it is only 18.5" diagonal and it is not 1920x1080 pixels. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have 19" and 22" wide-screen HP monitors with integrated speakers.

The 19" one has a native resolution of 1440 X 900.

The 22" one has a native resolution of 1680 X 1050.

If your wide-screen monitor is 18.5", a resolution of 1920 X 1080 is too high and would make everything too small.

Try to find a resolution setting that's closer to the ones above.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you should have a look inside the case to see if there is a Graphics card slot available, especially if it is a Desktop case not a Tower.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

managed said:


> I think you should have a look inside the case to see if there is a Graphics card slot available


The Dell OptiPlex GX270 desktop has an Intel 82865G graphics controller that's integrated into the motherboard.

The motherboard has an AGP slot for adding a video card.

This has already been discussed with *Novictory*.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry for any confusion. The monitor I am currently running is 18.5 and the res is 1024x768 which works fine. The monitor I'm looking at is 21.5 and an advertised res of 1920x1080.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Novictory said:


> Sorry for any confusion. The monitor I am currently running is 18.5 and the res is 1024x768 which works fine. The monitor I'm looking at is 21.5 and an advertised res of 1920x1080.


No apology needed for the confusion. 

I was thinking you must have real good eyesight if you're using a resolution of 1920 X 1080 in an 18.5" widescreen monitor. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

